# Central MA



## Harpua (Feb 13, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows of some good winter locations to shoot in central MA?

There are plenty of places in Boston, but I need something closer to the Worcester area (Grafton, Shrewsbury, Westboro, etc.). 

TIA!


----------



## D-50 (Feb 15, 2006)

Where are your good spos for winter photography in boston?


----------



## Harpua (Feb 15, 2006)

I was just thinking of any of the statues or cool building or places like Faunel Hall or some of the old neighborhoods. Even the Charles River or places like that can be great in the winter.


----------



## D-50 (Feb 21, 2006)

If your interested in going to s great sunset spot check out Fruitlands in Harvard MA. its just off exit 38b on Route 2 I believe. You have a great view of Mt. Wacheusett fromt there. Although there is not too much going on in terms of forgrounds for your pics its a great view and provides a great view of the sky during sunsets. I grew up out there and spent many summer evenings watching the sunset from the side of the road. If you do some exploring in the area you will no doubt find interesting subjects, Harvard is an old fashioned town with no modern day stores i.e. Mc Donalds, Kmart Etc. It really has the old town New England feel. If you go to the Fruitlands museum you could get some good shots there as well. Do a google search on Fruitlands see what comes up. I was one of Thoraeu's old areas.


----------



## Harpua (Feb 21, 2006)

D-50 thank you do much. Someone had told me about Fruitlands a while ago and I had forgotten about it. I have been trying to think of the name ever since. I am writing this one down and will be going there shortly. Thanks!!!


----------



## D-50 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have so many sunset photos from there. Th ekey is dont leave after the sun has set about 5-10 minutes after the sun is gone the sky will become amazing.


----------

